# New Kayak Store



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Drove past a new Kayak store that just opened. Its called Columbus Kayak. Its right off the corner of Morse rd and N. High Street. Had a few jackson kayaks out front. I didnt get a chance to stop by. Just an FYI for anyone in Northern Columbus.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

They actually let me demo the Nucanoe Frontier on Friday, the day before their grand opening. I had been talking to Brett for awhile. They seem like nice guys. I hope they do well.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey, I'm Bret. I just opened this kayak shop, and am real excited to have met a few members already! I am brand new to this forum, so will refrain from any sales pitches. We are happy to have turned a dream into reality, and would like to meet all fellow paddlers over time. And thanks, Joel! It was a pleasure.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

What brands of boats you carry ? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Jackson & NuCanoe.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice to meet you guys yesterday, Bret. I was the guy with the Dagger kayak on top set up for fishing. 
I love the store. Jackson, NuCanoe, Yak Attack gear....there might be a few of us in there from time to time! 
Awesome to have a place like that in C-Bus.
Andy


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will probably be stopping by looking at paddles this weekend.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey thanks Andy! Hope to chat again soon.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to have to make my way up there. I wish you guys were in town two months ago. I had to order two cuda 12s because no one local carried them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

hey bret, any info on the new jackson big rig coming out?


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm on the waiting list for the Big Rig, and hope to have one here in December (hopefully sooner). I have paddled it briefly, and can't wait for it! 

I have enjoyed meeting several members already! For others, my name is Bret. I'm the sole proprietor and first time business owner of Columbus Kayak. I have a passion for paddling, and I'm committed to supporting the sport and the community. I'm just really thankful to be doing something I love!

Also, I would gladly become a sponsor of the site, if anyone would mind directing me to the right people.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hope to meet you soon Bret, might even run up there today. I need a good 230cm paddle, would rather support a small business then a chain store. If you ever want to get out and paddle we go about every weekend, good group of guys and bubba, LOL.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Sounds awesome! I went for a quick paddle on the Kokosing yesterday, and floated past a few MONSTERS. Would love to paddle with some new friends soon for sure!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice to meet you Bret, really liked your store. The lumbar support fits my predator mx seat like a glove, can't wait to try it out plus the new paddle! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Nice to meet you Bret, really liked your store. The lumbar support fits my predator mx seat like a glove, can't wait to try it out plus the new paddle!


Yeah great meeting you! And I really look forward to hittin the water with you guys!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The lumbar support should minimize my lower back problems, all three boats out hurts, the canoe is the worst. Looks funny on my predator with the Jackson logo, lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like it comes with a penis pump too! That's good for you....I'm assuming.
(I don't REALLY know him, Bret. He just likes to tell people he knows me...)


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Well the penis pump and me heading out until the rain comes to my home water. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> The leaves are going to be awful out there today.


They're gonna be WAY worse inside this office all day...


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> Well the penis pump and me heading out until the rain comes to my home water.


Hey Stucky, NO returns if the lumbar support has been "violated."


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

How much does the peni... I mean lumbar support run? Also do you guys carry the Cuda hatch insert?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

cpr_mike1 said:


> How much does the peni... I mean lumbar support run? Also do you guys carry the Cuda hatch insert?


Lumbar support is 42.95 and the insert is 38.95. I have at least 1 of each, thx.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

wide opn said:


> Lumbar support is 42.95 and the insert is 38.95. I have at least 1 of each, thx.


Great I'm going to have to slide out your way when I get a chance then.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

address ?

I can't seem to find any info on the internet


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.columbus-kayak.com

Our address is:
4828 North High St
Columbus 43214

Thanks, Bret


----------

